# Datu Arnis seminar in Canton, CT



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll be teaching in Canton, CT this weekend. 

WHEN:
December 5, 2015 @ 12:00 pm – 4:00 pm

WHERE:
Avon Kempo and Aikido Academy
166 Albany Turnpike
Canton, CT 06019

Cost: $55


----------

